# Post Office Boxes



## derekpen (Feb 17, 2011)

Can you please help me with information regarding PO Boxes in Paphos.

We will be moving to Pegeia in March and enquired in the local post office about PO Boxes only to be told that there were none avaiable.

Is there any formal waiting list, we got the impression we just needed to wait and call back in a month or two.

Do we have to use a local PO Box or can we try other districts, or maybe Paphos town?

Thanks,
Derek


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

You can get a PO Box in any post office if the one you checked is full. Give them a call (at the bottom)

Cyprus Postal Services - Post Offices


----------



## derekpen (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks Zin.
Much appreciated.


----------

